# burton ruler boots?



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

i've heard some great things about the burton ruler boots but was looking to get a couple more opinions before purchasing them for my boyfriend. can someone whose ever had them or demo'd them give me their opinons on the boots? the main things i'm looking for are comfort and durability. thanks a bunch!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

I own the Burton Ions, which have alot of the same features and comfort as the Rulers (but to a higher level)
The speed zone lacing system is great, and I find it distributes pressure pretty evenly over the foot. With my Ions, I find some time circulation can be cut short, but then I just loosen them. I considered the Rulers before I got my Ions, and in my opinion they are great boots, and Id consider them over the Motos (cheaper version). The rulers I found to be really comfy when I tried them on, and looked well made. The only reason I got the Ions was they didnt have my size in the Rulers, and the Ions were at a good price (for me)


----------

